# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Czerwone plamki na żołędziu, zaczerwienienie napletka.

## RolkaKarol

Witam.

Mam następujący problem, około 2 miesięcy temu zauważyłem u siebie na żołędziu blado czerwone krostki (nie bolesne), jednocześnie część napletka która normalnie jest schowana i przylega do żołędzia jest zaczerwieniona.

Po kilku dniach, jak okazało się że samo nie chce przejść zapisałem się do dermatologa, lekarz nie potrafił stwierdzić co mi dolega.

Do dzisiaj odwiedziłem 4 (czterech) dermatologów, 2 urologów i nawet jednego
androloga, w sumie około 15 wizyt, nikt nie potrafił mnie zdiagnozować.

Za to próbowano leczyć mnie po omacku.

Jeżeli chodzi o leczenie jakie miałem przepisane i które ściśle przeprowadziłem
to smarowałem się (według zaleceń 2 razy dziennie):
Clortimazolum GSK (krem) - około 10-12 dni - bez efektu,
Pimafucorf 10mg+10mg+3500I.U. (krem) - również około 12 dni - i również bez efektu.

W tak zwanym międzyczasie miałem pobrany wymaz spod napletka - wynik ujemny.

Ostatnio lekarz przepisał mi Bedicort G, ale po zakupie przeczytałem w ulotce żeby nie stosować na narządy płciowe, więc zrezygnowałem z tego leczenia.

Niedawno zauważyłem że blado-czerwone krostki zaczęły się również pojawiać na napletku.

Obecna sytuacja już mocno zaczyna dawać w kość mojej psychice.

Chciałbym prosić lekarzy czytujących to forum o pomoc w zdiagnozowaniu dolegliwości, do tej pory 7 lekarzy widziało moje objawy "na żywo" - bez zdecydowanej diagnozy, dlatego postanowiłem "pokazać" mój stan większemu gronu specjalistów za pomocą tego medium.

Osobom które wyrażą chęć rzucenia fachowym okiem na moją dolegliwość
mogę podać linki do zdjęć przedstawiających mój stan.

PS
Początkowo chciałem umieścić linki bezpośrednio w treści tego postu, ale nie chciałem naruszyć zasad tego forum.

Pozdrawiam i z góry bardzo dziękuję za zainteresowanie.

----------

